# Recreational Bones for a Toy?



## toypoodletoby (Aug 15, 2013)

I am interested in recreational bones to clean Toby's teeth. Ive seen many large dogs chew on knuckle bones, but they seem too big for a Toy Poodle. My question is, Are there different kinds of knuckle bones for a 7 pound poodle? Also, what kinds of recreational bones do you feed your toy? Thank you!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Generally weight bearing bones from large animals aren't recommended because it can damage teeth. Here is a lot of information about good bones for your poodle: 

Myths About Raw: Are bones safe?

I give Kennedy chicken necks, he loves them


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I give Ryker (7 lbs) Z Bones from Zukes. He loves them. Halo also makes thick edible sticks that last quite awhile. He also gets rawhide, rolled rawhide with filling (Redbarn makes them - they're $3 each, but last a month!), and I like Beefeaters filled pressed rawhide. We supervise all bone usage though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bullysticks and cow tracheas keep Molly busy and raw chicken legs(bone in) keep her teeth clean. Occasionally I will give her a raw, meaty beef rib but I am always afraid she'll break a tooth!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My small guys really like lamb ribs


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I get lamb spines and chop them into suitable pieces - they tend to eat the lot, though. Lamb shoulder and hock bones are also a good size for recreational bones.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz and Luke the Lab get poultry bones almost exclusively--chicken leg quarters, backs, breasts with ribs, and turkey necks (chicken necks are too small for them). Bone-in rabbit is fine, too, but harder to find around here. Every time I've given them something like pork neck bones or ribs, the old dog, especially, strains with hard stools, and Jazz passes pieces of undigested bone, even though they get veggies, organs, and extra muscle meat with those. Luke even has trouble occasionally with the turkey necks. I've also given them whole ground, bone-in duck and muskrat from My Pet Carnivore without problems, but it's so expensive to ship that those are a rare treat.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I usually give Swizzle raw chicken necks with an occasional raw drumstick. He also gets bullies, tracea, and antlers.


----------



## toypoodletoby (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you all for your advice! Toby isn't a raw eater,, he is on kibble (i'm not thinking about changing raw anytime soon.. maybe in the future!) Since he is on kibble, do the options above still suite him for recreational bones?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Raw bones are safer than smoked, and much much safer than cooked - so I would say yes, all of the above are good options for him! You may need to give him a little liver, pumpkin or green veg if he gets a bit costive, though.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

How long can you leave the raw bones out before having to throw it away? Or do you fridge it for the next day?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

In my experience, they eat the whole thing in one sitting...no leftovers to put in the fridge


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If anything is left, it's usually clean and dry! If there is any marrow in there mine lick out as much as they can, then ask me to get the rest out with the handle of a spoon. If the bones were particularly large and juicy I may refrigerate them for next day, but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never had any leftover from a raw bone.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So how often could I give Pippin a raw chicken wing/leg? She's not on a raw diet so I've always been apprehensive about her having real bones (still am really) but her teeth are getting a bit discoloured despite toothpaste.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I usually feed a raw chicken neck every other day , occasionally more often. I do not feed chicken wings as I find it is too much bone and can cause fossile poop. Chicken legs I only feed on occasion because that is a big meal and I feed less the rest of the day. I find chicken necks to be the perfect size. I get a big block of skinless chicken necks that is ten pounds and wrap them up individually. I feed them still frozen to Swizzle.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed half chicken wings every other day - about every third or fourth meal. Very approximately they get one meat/10% bone meal, one tripe or other bone free meal, one half chicken wing or other high bone content meal.


----------

